
Is machine learning the future of mobile gaming? - handlingelect
https://www.staticcatgames.com/2020/06/machine-learning-and-the-future-of-mobile-gaming.html
======
totetsu
A big part of games for mobile is psychological manipulation and ideology
transmission. Even if a Gann can generate something playable, Publishing
giants will want more control of content to ensure addictive behaviour
patterns are funneled into micro-transactions, behaviour can be surveiled and
prediction models validated, and content that fits the companies ideology
(militaristic, patriarchal and nationalistic) is presented.

